# Excellent Table Fare!



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hopefully the idiots that are wasting dozens of ducks are out there reading this. You CAN make waterfowl taste GOOD!

These are plucked Widgeon breasts filleted out with the skin on. 2 days in Italian dressing and sprinkled with Montreal seasoning while on the grill. Cooked hot and fast to medium-rare. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between this and a deer or elk backstrap. The giveaway is the finer texture of fowl. It is tender, juicy and packed with flavor!

I grew up not hating waterfowl, but didn't love it either. We were always trying to give away what we shot to anyone that would take it. Man, were we missing out those years!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks amazing! I have a widgeon hen in brine right now. Decided to keep the feet on as an experiment. Gonna smoke it with goob’s recipe. 
Your pic makes me want to try searing up some breast meat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*This thread should be in Recipes*

gdog just smoked a mess of them.

Post up gdog!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Before food became marketed and much more easy to get, market hunters made bank. Not for bands or bragging rights or killing.
Wild duck still to this day fetches crazy prices at high end restaurants.
I saw not long ago duck under glass at $140 a plate.
Crazy people jerky it, stomp it in the mud, throw them in trash cans and feed it to their dogs.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> Hopefully the idiots that are wasting dozens of ducks are out there reading this. You CAN make waterfowl taste GOOD!
> 
> These are plucked Widgeon breasts filleted out with the skin on. 2 days in Italian dressing and sprinkled with Montreal seasoning while on the grill. Cooked hot and fast to medium-rare. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between this and a deer or elk backstrap. The giveaway is the finer texture of fowl. It is tender, juicy and packed with flavor!
> 
> I grew up not hating waterfowl, but didn't love it either. We were always trying to give away what we shot to anyone that would take it. Man, were we missing out those years!


Juicy meat! I'm very hungry right now:EAT:


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------

